# New kits at berea



## curlyjoe (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,
just got back from berea hardwoods they just got in new sierra kits. they look really nice and at $10 ea. it was to good to pass up.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like they got the Elegant Beauty pen that a forum member was selling...I don't think he's had any in stock for a while though, so I don't think that it will hurt his business any....hope not anyway.


----------



## wizical (Jul 29, 2008)

I just bought some, those are great looking pens


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Let us know when you try them. The Elegant Beauty that has been available isn't a Sierra (uses different bushings and bits, and you twist the finial to open close instead of the entire body on the Sierra). Wonder if this is really the Elegant Beauty or just a Dressed up Sierra.


----------



## BruceA (Jul 29, 2008)

*Same as Sierras*

The Berea kits look like they are using the same 20A bushings and 27/64ths drill, so a direct cross with the Sierra kits.   

It would be interesting for someone here with the LauLauWood version of the Elegant Beauty if they picked up a set of these and gave us a comparison.


----------



## brycej (Jul 29, 2008)

Are there any pictures of these new kits?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/price/whats_new/new_sierra_4.cfm


----------



## wizical (Jul 30, 2008)

I will post pictures once I make them, I should receive them in the next couple of days.


----------



## pentex (Jul 30, 2008)

I hqave made the Elegant Beauty from LauLau Woods and it takes a different size drill than the Sierra. The tube is smaller.


----------



## cowchaser (Jul 30, 2008)

Notice how it says "limited offer". I wonder what the price will go to.


----------



## avbill (Jul 30, 2008)

Well Bill from AZ has these pens on his new product page.  with a price of $12.00.

bill Daniels


----------



## brycej (Jul 30, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> http://www.bereahardwoods.com/price/whats_new/new_sierra_4.cfm



Good find. I was looking in the What's New section. I didn't find them there. :biggrin:


----------



## hebertjo (Jul 30, 2008)

Bill - 

You talking about the cigars? I do not see the Elegant beauties on Bill's new product page.


----------



## jedgerton (Jul 30, 2008)

*Elegent Beauty vs. Sierra*

I have both kits and the main difference I can report is that the tube on the elegant beauty is smaller which results in thicker material at finished dimensions.  Its a really nice kit and $10.00 is a decent price.

Here are the measurements I get:

Sierra
Bushings 0.474"
Tube OD 0.408"

Elegent Beauty
Bushings 0.473"
Tube OD 0.346"

John


----------



## BruceA (Jul 31, 2008)

*Same name - different kit!*

Thanks for the good info jedgerton and pentex!

The $10. Elegant Beauty kit at Berea is NOT the same as the LauLau Wood Elegant Beauty kit that it appears that jedgerton is referring to with the smaller tube diameter.  

I am not seeing anything on the Arizona Silhouette site regarding a $12.00 Elegant Beauty kit.  Although AZ gets their kits from Berea, so I would anticipate it to be the same - using Sierra 20A bushings and 27/64th drill.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 31, 2008)

Just ordered 2 of each and a set of Bushing.  The bushing seem to be the same as the regular Sierra or Button Click Sierra, same for the drill bit.  Always nice to have an extra set of bushing.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 1, 2008)

Does the Berea kit twist at the finial (top) or the grip (bottom) of the pen ?


----------



## BruceA (Aug 2, 2008)

*Photo of new Berea Elegant Beauty kits*

I just received my order today from Berea.  These kits look super. 

There is a nice deep relief on the centerband - makes it look "elegant". 

These will be a nice addition to the Sierra-style kits that are available that use the 2.25" tubes.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bruce how do you make the point come out do you twist the barrel or the finial ?


----------



## BruceA (Aug 2, 2008)

*Works like a Sierra*

It has the same twist mechanism as the Sierra.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 2, 2008)

BruceA said:


> I just received my order today from Berea.  These kits look super.
> 
> There is a nice deep relief on the centerband - makes it look "elegant".
> 
> These will be a nice addition to the Sierra-style kits that are available that use the 2.25" tubes.



BruceA, I think your twin lives in Australia!


----------



## brycej (Aug 2, 2008)

BruceA said:


> I just received my order today from Berea.  These kits look super.
> 
> There is a nice deep relief on the centerband - makes it look "elegant".
> 
> These will be a nice addition to the Sierra-style kits that are available that use the 2.25" tubes.



Bruce, your pictures look great. Would you say that the colour of the gold pen is accurate in your picture? The picture on the Berea Hardwoods site is sort of orange looking.


----------



## BruceA (Aug 2, 2008)

Bryce, 
I double-checked the Berea photos-the Black Ti on the actual kits is darker than their photo.  And the actual gold is a deeper orange than on both the Berea photo, and the one I took. 

I just started the pen photos, and admittedly have work to do on color accuracy.  

I recommend getting a sample of each from Berea while they are on sale.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## brycej (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information Bruce. I appreciate it.


----------



## BruceA (Aug 4, 2008)

*Sample of Berea Elegant Beauty Black-Ti/Platinum kit*

I took the other half of the TieDie blank that made it to "Featured Photo" today (couldn't believe that when I saw it!) and made another pen out of it this afternoon to use with a Berea Elegant Beauty kit so you could see it dressed up.

The Black-Ti color in the photo is really close to the actual piece.   You can see the centerband relief is deep, and it shows off well in hand. 

I would think that these would be very appealing to customers - the plating in both the platinum version and the Ti-Gold are the specs that should be most durable, and, they look great.

This was my first try with "Ed Davidson knurls" as I didn't want the blank thickness at the bushings to get too thin and start showing the white brass tube through the semi-translucent blank.  All with a 5/8" Lacer skew!


----------



## BruceA (Aug 4, 2008)

*Berea Elegant Beauty kits only available from Berea*

You people are going to think I'm fixated on this kit...but I'm not!  Really...!

I just received an email reply back from Bill Baumbeck at Arizona Silhouette stating that the Elegant Beauty from Berea is a "Berea-only" kit, and not available anywhere else. 

Bill said there was probably confusion over the new chrome Ultra cigar kit listed on his website. 

So...get 'em while they're on sale for $10 at Berea!


----------



## drayman (Aug 5, 2008)

BruceA said:


> So...get 'em while they're on sale for $10 at Berea!


 
i would love to get a few, but he does not ship to the uk. :curse::curse::curse:


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

drayman said:


> i would love to get a few, but he does not ship to the uk. :curse::curse::curse:



No, but I will.

I'll give you my address. You place your order and have it shipped to me. and I'll drop ship them to you. All you pay me is the postage from me to you. It'll increase your cost by $5 or $10 (whatever they charge you to ship it to me), but it's a way around their shipping policy.

I shipped a package from Arizona Silhoettes to Mike (MitchM) last week in South Africa. I'm always glad to help out other turners.


----------



## BruceA (Aug 5, 2008)

*Only source is Berea for their Elegant Beauty*

Mike and Drayman, 
These would only be available from BereaHardwoods.com - 
If you're thinking that Bill at Arizona Silhouette won't ship to UK, that may be true.  But if Drayman wants this particular kit, it's only available from Berea. 

So...question is whether Berea will ship to UK..?


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

BruceA said:


> Mike and Drayman,
> These would only be available from BereaHardwoods.com -
> If you're thinking that Bill at Arizona Silhouette won't ship to UK, that may be true.  But if Drayman wants this particular kit, it's only available from Berea.
> 
> So...question is whether Berea will ship to UK..?



Nope, they have a European Distributor that isn't showing the new kit.

So, like I said, he can order it from Berea and have it delivered to me, And I'll ship it on to him.


----------

